
Ask YC: How to pay payroll taxes? - source99
Hi All,<p>I’m looking for suggestions on how to pay payroll and payroll taxes. I currently use Zenefits but the price for 1 employee is $760&#x2F;year. Seems high to me.<p>Thanks
======
verdverm
Gusto, ~$14 a month iirc, this is what I use

~~~
source99
Unless I misunderstand it looks like its $45/month. Which comes out to
$540/year.

[https://gusto.com/product/pricing](https://gusto.com/product/pricing)

~~~
verdverm
Oh yeah, there are flat fee per month options, then a number of per person
plans

